# Taking Model Horse Commissions!



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I'm taking a few commissions for this summer if you want your paint horse painted on a Breyer or Peter Stone model horse!

http://aphamodels.tripod.com


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

oooh that's awesome! how much do you charge?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

For traditional scale Model Horses (12" or taller) it's $70.00 which includes shipping (you provide the horse for me to paint). For anything smaller then traditional scale it's $45.00 which includes shipping and once again, you provide the horse to paint.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That would be pretty cool to have your own breyer model horse... Think i have to go out and buy myself a new one :lol: 

Is there any color breyer model that is easier to paint over?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

If you spray the horse first with a white primer ($5.99 a can made by Krylon and sold at Wal-Mart) you can repaint the model no matter what color it was! The pictures I posted above looked like this before I repainted him:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh cool!

And it's $70 for you to paint and send it back? Do you want the money up front or after we get to see it?

How many photos of the horse do you need?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Yes, it's $70.00 for me to paint it and send it back via USPS Priority Mail (2-3 days) with insurance (100%money back if it's damaged when it arrives). I do NOT need money up front, only after the model is done and you see the pictures and approve (I want you to be happy!). I would need a picture of each side of the horse and if you could get one of the front and back too that would be wonderful


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh cool!

Next time i go out, I'll get really good pictures of all for sides, and I'll pick up a model i would like for Vega.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very very cool.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> oh cool!
> 
> Next time i go out, I'll get really good pictures of all for sides, and I'll pick up a model i would like for Vega.


Sounds great, just PM email me when you're ready!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

OooOOOOO :shock: I will PM you :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cool! I'll have to consider it! Do you have any more example pictures?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Too cool! I'll have to consider it! Do you have any more example pictures?


Here you go 

http://flickr.com/photos/paintedequinestudio/


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I see that they're all paints.. can you do apps too?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

and what about solid colored horses(??)


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> and what about solid colored horses(??)


Yes, i'm branching out to solids now. I didn't have an airbrush until just this week.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

New one from today....


----------

